# Raw food recipes



## lmperez (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone have an easy raw food recipe? I have been feeding raw but I fear it may not be totally balanced. I have searched the internet but not all are balanced and then I get overwhelmed with all the additional info.
I use ground beef or chicken a small amount of mixed veggies pureed with water. chicken liver and blueberries. I later add a vit supplement salmon oil and plain yogurt.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

My vet recommends this book as the best she's ever read
Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found the advice here: DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs straightforward and easy to follow. The basic principles are:

Build up to using a range of protein sources.
Include around 10% bone - if you are not feeding meat with bone, you MUST supplement with a calcium source. I used ground eggshell - 1 teaspoonful per pound of meat. Raw chicken bones are perfectly safe. Avoid big weight bearing bones from large animals.
Include around 10% offal (liver, kidney, spleen and other organ meats). Heart is a muscle meat - excellent as a good source of taurine, but doesn't count as organ meat.

More variety - occasional eggs, oily fish, healthy table scraps (not too much salt or fat, or anything on the Not For Dogs list) is a Good Thing. Fish oils on a more regular basis are highly recommended by most research.

You don't have to balance every meal - aim to balance over a week or two. Too much bone can be binding - add more offal. Too much offal can be loosening - add more bone.


----------

